# Grand central terminal limited



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting Train Ride. The Grand Central Terminal Limited from LA to New York and back. 

15 days at $3550 round trip (ouch). Sure hope the toilets work.

http://www.larail.com/public/grandcentral.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It will cost a lot more then that as you have to book rooms in NYC.
Dinner is on your dime too at a lot of the stops.

I would have to fly from NJ to LA to start the journey and after it is over fly back.

It does sound like an interesting adventure. :thumbsup:

What pulls these do you know?
Old steam engines would make it all the more better.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I sure wish I had more time and dough ... would be a fun trip!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they're starting from the wrong end of the country! How about a "mini" GCT trip from Phila to NYC?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The wife and I are booked on Amtrak in September to go from Flint, MI to Salt Lake City, UT.
The round trip fare, which includes a Superliner Sleeper car "roomette" and all meals, is $1215 for both of us.
They say the scenery on the California Zephyr is beyond fabulous. Best part is that we get to pass thru the Moffat Tunnel, which I've modeled on my layout.
I'm pretty pumped about taking this trip!
Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It will pass me at 2:45am on the 15th, i will be snoring.

note to self: add to bucket list


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Carl, Let me give you one piece of advice that I remember from when I was a kid and rode the train from Utica, NY to NYC several times. When you pass Albany make sure your sitting on the right hand side of the train (Hudson river side) other wise you end up looking at allot of rock walls the whole way down. Also when you get down far enough you will see West Point on the west side of the river and be ready for a bit of a shock as the tracks will pass right through the middle of Sing Sing prison. The walls, towers and everything is right there.
I grew up outside of Utica and half a mile from the mainline, it was up on a hill and could see all the trains passing by.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The view of West Point is always spectacular.

I didn't know about the stint through Sing Sing ... yikes!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

It only lasts about a minute and unless you know it was the prison you wouldn't really realize it. It looks more like a big factory area with big old looking buildings and walls. We didn't know the first time and the second trip we asked the conductor what the buildings were that we went through and he told us.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Although that would be an epic trip. 3500 is pretty steep. I realize that one wouldn't see some of the scenery by going the route of car, but it would make for a good road trip. I want to take the train up the coast of Cali. Outside of that the only train (if you want to call it that) I've ridden on was in Korea.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> The view of West Point is always spectacular.
> 
> I didn't know about the stint through Sing Sing ... yikes!


I'm extremely proud to announce that I'll have two days of "up close and personal" views of West Point later this month when I'm there to attend my grandson's graduation.
He won the very prestigious Fraser Award for being the top engineering student in his class and also started 52 games during his 4 years as goalie on the Army hockey team.
Yep, I'm a PROUD grandpa!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats! Although I went to that other school, you are justifiably proud of him! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Raleets,

Wow! Congrats to your grandson ... he and the whole family have much to be proud of! I'll be the WP graduation ceremony will be spectacular. Enjoy the entire weekend!

Are you staying at the Thayer Hotel onsite, by chance?

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mod note ...

Thread moved from Model Train Discussions to North America section.

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
Sadly, only the "high rollers" and folks of rarified air stay at the Thayer.
We were fortunate to snare a block of 8 rooms for family members at Days Hotel in Fishkill. It's about 20 minutes from West Point. The rezzies were made 10 months ago!
The wife and I have already packed a crate of Kleenex for the event.
BTW, I have a small Army camp on my layout, complete with a U.S. Army olive drab water tower. Also an Army tank car in one of my freight consists.
Counting the days!
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> Sadly, only the "high rollers" and folks of rarified air stay at the Thayer.


No model train enthusiasts alllowed, I guess?!? 

Thumbs-up for the Army camp on your layout. A nice tribute to those who serve ... your grandson especially included!

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
Kind words, and muchly appreciated!
Many thanks!


----------

